# Turnips are at 517



## Sid (May 16, 2020)

Anyone want to come? you don't have to tip anything but you can if you want. I don't have any of the rare flower colors so if you want to plant some for me you can.


----------



## Alita89 (May 16, 2020)

Would like to come .


----------



## ellienoise (May 16, 2020)

Would love to com! will bring hybrids!


----------



## Ickywickets (May 16, 2020)

I would like to come too!


----------



## heavencaller (May 16, 2020)

Would love to come


----------



## lumineerin (May 16, 2020)

covid said:


> Anyone want to come? you don't have to tip anything but you can if you want. I don't have any of the rare flower colors so if you want to plant some for me you can.


I'd love to come and I can bring over some hybrids!!


----------



## misscarol (May 16, 2020)

Hi! Would it be ok if my friend came? She doesn't have an account here, but I'll vouch for her! She'll bring some hybrids! Thank you


----------



## Sid (May 16, 2020)

I don't have a lot of feedback if anyone wants to leave me some


----------



## MumNook (May 16, 2020)

Can I come thanks


----------



## SugarPuff (May 16, 2020)

Could I come please? I can bring some pink roses?


----------



## lazyshibe (May 16, 2020)

Hi, I would love to come too ! If it's okay with you, would I be allowed to do two trips? I bought so many turnips haha, thank you!


----------



## robdog (May 16, 2020)

could i come?


----------



## Sid (May 16, 2020)

I'm doing three at a time for now. Rob dog I'll get you next


----------



## Cadnik (May 16, 2020)

could i get in on that?


----------



## MissArchieChan (May 16, 2020)

covid said:


> Anyone want to come? you don't have to tip anything but you can if you want. I don't have any of the rare flower colors so if you want to plant some for me you can.


hi i would love to come by


----------



## bikh23 (May 16, 2020)

hey could i come over as well? i can bring a few hybrids


----------



## Shesellsseashells (May 16, 2020)

Yes please


----------



## SugarPuff (May 16, 2020)

Thank you very much, I do appreciate it as I had terrible prices on my island today and none of my friends had good prices either


----------



## MissArchieChan (May 16, 2020)

covid said:


> Anyone want to come? you don't have to tip anything but you can if you want. I don't have any of the rare flower colors so if you want to plant some for me you can.


i would luv to come by


----------



## Snow (May 16, 2020)

Hey! I'd love to come over; I'll need to make two trips to bring you some hybrids though if that's ok!


----------



## Flare Star (May 16, 2020)

Would Love to come with some hyacinths


----------



## Sid (May 16, 2020)

Ok, I'm a bit mixed up as to who I've sent the code to so far.

please repost if I haven't sent it to you. Still doing small groups so it might be a minute.

i have a fenced area where you can plant the flowers 

and water them if you'd like


----------



## Flare Star (May 16, 2020)

covid said:


> Ok, I'm a bit mixed up as to who I've sent the code to so far.
> 
> please repost if I haven't sent it to you. Still doing small groups so it might be a minute.
> 
> ...


Haven’t Gotten the Code Yet


----------



## bikh23 (May 16, 2020)

covid said:


> Ok, I'm a bit mixed up as to who I've sent the code to so far.
> 
> please repost if I haven't sent it to you. Still doing small groups so it might be a minute.
> 
> ...


havent gotten a code yet


----------



## Shesellsseashells (May 16, 2020)

Haven't got a code yet but still keen.


----------



## Vianka (May 16, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to come if you're still accepting visitors


----------



## Sid (May 16, 2020)

Vianka said:


> Hi! I'd love to come if you're still accepting visitors



sure, quite a few right now just a minute

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020

If anyone wants, you can plant the hybrids in the designated area 
watering would be great too.


----------



## dangerouslemming (May 16, 2020)

hey,

can I come round also?
I can give hybrids or whatever else you need


----------



## Sid (May 16, 2020)

hybrids are great, I don't have any blue roses yet or black cosmos.. or green mums but I know they are rare

im also looking for any diy stuff, or kitchen stuff


----------



## ProfessorMiku (May 16, 2020)

Id love to come with hybrids


----------



## Lightmare (May 16, 2020)

i can come by with some green mums!


----------



## Sid (May 16, 2020)

My gates are closed for a little bit. Will reopen later!


----------



## oranlarvitar (May 16, 2020)

I would love to come when they reopen!


----------



## Pandaslol (May 16, 2020)

Heya, are you still accepting people?


----------



## Miss_March (May 16, 2020)

I could bring you hybrids. I would love to come when you reopen.


----------



## Sid (May 16, 2020)

Ok, I will reopen for a little while.

please dont run through the flowers , and don't plant them in the path to the store  

if you want to bring a watering can please do 

if you don't have hybrids to spare I need kitchen stuff as well  or NMTs , but you don't have to bring anything at all if u don't want


----------



## haillzzz (May 16, 2020)

Hey  are you still taking people?


----------



## drahcir` (May 16, 2020)

If you're still taking people, I'd love to come. I also have excess hybrids I wouldn't mind giving too.


----------



## em796 (May 16, 2020)

I would love to come if you're still taking people.


----------



## Sid (May 16, 2020)

em796 said:


> I would love to come if you're still taking people.




I'll message you when this group gets done


----------



## atriosocool (May 16, 2020)

Would love to come sell my turnips if still open!


----------



## MumNook (May 16, 2020)

Can I visit plz thanks a lot


----------



## Xdee (May 16, 2020)

Hii can I please stop by


----------



## ChibiCakes (May 16, 2020)

I would also like to visit please


----------



## Sid (May 16, 2020)

going to eat. Will reopen later tonight! i will message you guys first that have already posted.


----------



## ChibiCakes (May 16, 2020)

Awesome!!! Thank you!


----------



## The Orange (May 16, 2020)

I would also like to come when you are available.


----------



## Sunnybunny71 (May 16, 2020)

If you are still open I would love to come!  Will leave a commission and I don’t have much for hybrid flowers but a few blue pansies and pink hyacinths I could leave


----------



## raynkirstein (May 16, 2020)

covid said:


> Anyone want to come? you don't have to tip anything but you can if you want. I don't have any of the rare flower colors so if you want to plant some for me you can.


Is the offer still available? My boyfriend would like to come over a couple times, and he has many hybrid flowers to offer!


----------



## Sid (May 16, 2020)

I will be afk for a while but just leave whatever and I'll be back ... code is 88Y94


----------



## The Orange (May 16, 2020)

Thanks for letting me drop in! I left you an orange pansey!


----------



## Sunnybunny71 (May 16, 2020)

Interference...


----------



## Sid (May 16, 2020)

Someone trampled my flowers gate closed for now. Will reopen when I have proper protection in place


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 16, 2020)

i'd love to swing by once you have flower protection in place! i'd have to take a couple trips if that's ok


----------



## ChibiCakes (May 16, 2020)

^^I already sold my but thank you again!!


----------

